# What to breed



## pjlucy (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi a friend of mine has the following royals, and we are wondering what to breed them with and what the outcome is likely to be, help would be grateful.

Mojave
Genetic Stripe
Super Cinny
Spider


thanks


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

mojave x mojave -->
1/4 super mojave
2/4 mojave
1/4 normal

mojave x normal -->
1/2 mojave
1/2 normal

genetic stripe x genetic stripe -->
all genetic stripe

genetic stripe x het genetic stripe -->
1/2 genetic stripe
1/2 normal looking, het genetic stripe

genetic stripe x normal -->
all normal looking, het genetic stripe

Super Cinny x Super Cinny -->
all super cinny

Super Cinny x cinnamon -->
1/2 Super Cinny
1/2 cinnamon

Super Cinny x normal -->
all cinnamon

spider x normal -->
1/2 spider
1/2 normal

spider x pastel -->
1/4 normal
1/4 spider
1/4 pastel
1/4 spider pastel (AKA bumblebee)

mojave x super cinny -->
1/2 mojave cinnamon
1/2 cinnamon

spider x super cinny -->
1/2 spider cinnamon
1/2 cinnamon

spider x mojave -->
1/4 normal
1/4 spider
1/4 mojave 
1/4 spider mojave 
In my opinion, there is little point in mating the genetic stripe to any of the other three snakes your friend has.

There are too many other possible matings to list. Post requests for other combinations.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

what would the black pastel and super cinny make?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

From what I read, black pastels are one lineage of cinnamon. I don't know how much crossing has been done between them and the general run of cinnamons. So I'm not positive what the babies would look like. It depends on whether one or a number of genes are involved in changing a super cinny to a black pastel.

Here's my guess. If the black pastel snake is a super, then crossing it to a super cinny could produce babies than look like either the super cinny parent or the black pastel parent or something in between. I tend to think the something in between is the most likely, though.


----------

